# البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر



## FADESHIKO (12 يونيو 2007)

البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر   وصوتها زى صوت شيرين 
*
احتاج اليك 
ارحمنى يارب 
الحب الابدى 
خلينى اعيشلك 
رفضت كلامك 
وانت معايا 
يارب انا بجيلك 
ياللى حولت المرارة 
يسوع رفيقى​http://www.mediafire.com/?tzwlmr3x96j​ *
*
روابط اخرى للشريط على موقع الرابيد شير  
لينك اخر للشريط كله مضغوط ​ * 
ويارب يعجبكم
ويارب يعجبكم
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++
طريقة التحميل من موقع ميديا فاير media fire
________
أضغط على رابط كل ترنيمة

سيظهر لك صفحة التحميل أنتظر ثوانى قليلة لحين ظهور عبارة

click here to start download

كما بالصور التالية






بمجرد الضغط عليها سيتم تحميل الترنيمة
سلام ونعمة*


----------



## zambrota (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الشريط ده جميل اوى اوى  وربنا يخليك لينا وتجيبلنا كل جديد يا Fadeshiko على فكرة يا جماعة الشريط ده مبقالوش كتير نازل يمكن اقل من شهر
صلوا من اجلى


----------



## sandy23 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا Fadeshiko على الشريط
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## totty (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ميرسى ليك
بس ياريت حد يقولى ادوس على ايه عشان انزله
بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## jesusluvus (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بجد ترانيم جامدة وجميلة اووووووى


----------



## jesusluvus (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بصى ياتوتى دوسي على الرابط اللى مكتوب هما 9 روابط ب9 ترانيم دوس على كل رابط هاتتفتح صفحة دوسي  start download


----------



## totty (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*



jesusluvus قال:


> بصى ياتوتى دوسي على الرابط اللى مكتوب هما 9 روابط ب9 ترانيم دوس على كل رابط هاتتفتح صفحة دوسي  start download



ميرسى ليك اووى


----------



## cobcob (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*شكرا اوى على الشريط

وعلى كل مشاركاتك الجميلة​*


----------



## Nemoo (7 يوليو 2007)

*حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)*

حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)



الحق حصرى جدااااااااا على منتديات الكنيسه بس


البوم جديد جدا خليني اعيشلك 


هايدي منتصر 


يا رب يعجبكم

*
احتاج اليك 
ارحمنى يارب 
الحب الابدى 
خلينى اعيشلك 
رفضت كلامك 
وانت معايا 
يارب انا بجيلك 
ياللى حولت المرارة 
يسوع رفيقى​http://www.mediafire.com/?tzwlmr3x96j​ *


Nemoo​


----------



## the servant (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)*

سلام ونعمة اخي نيمو كالعادة انت صاحب exclusiveرب المجد يعوضك 
ويلا بقي عاوزين كل جديد بصراحة هايدي صوتها تحفة ورائع

صلولي اخوكم -فراي


----------



## fedfed (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)*

الف شكر ليك و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)*

مش عارف انزله يارت تقولي انزله ازاي


----------



## alberlibo13 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)*

مش عارف انزله يارت تقولي انزله ازاي


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)*

الموضوع مكرر مسبقا  بواسطة احد الاعضاء بتاريخ 12 / 6
تم تفعيل  الروابط لتسهيل عمليه التحميل 
 ميرسى ليك يا نيمو باشا ياريت تجيب لنا اى ترانيم جديدة  
احنا طماعين شويه ولو تحط اسامى التسع ترانيم اللى فوق يبقا احسن 
يدمج الموضووووووووووووووعين 
 سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## peter makram (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

:yahoo:شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## shery200790 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Tabitha (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*رووووووووووووووووووووعة 

ربنا يعوضكم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tabitha (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*الترنيمة # 2 

مش شغالة!

02.khaliny a3eshlak.mp3 *


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بجد شكرا علي الترانيم وياريت علي طول نفضل اجددالشرايط تبقي حصريا علي المنتدي بتاعنا الاول وبس


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الرب يبارك عملك وخدمتك


----------



## sunny man (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شريط جميل جدا. شكرا


----------



## stmarygirl (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا على هذا الشريط ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
وياريت تضيفوا فى منتدانا كل شىء جديد


----------



## marmar btats (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## marmar btats (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

تحفة جميلة


----------



## marmar btats (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا


----------



## eto (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بصراحة الالبوم رائع جدا وعجبنى جدا وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## a_y (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الالبوم الجامد دة

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر@


----------



## bnt elra3y (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

يا  Fadeshiko  انا بشكرك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير عشان كنت لسة هاسال لو حد عنده الشريط ده 
ميرسي ياباشا وربنا معاك ​


----------



## dede2000 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شريط بجد تحفة عجبنى اوى اوى وبحب اوى النوع دة من الترانيم وياريت حد يقولى هى عاملة كام شريط ولا هيا الترانيم دى بس
وبشكرك بجد يا نيمة على تعبك


----------



## MarMar2004 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مرسي علي الشريط الرائع ده انا فعلا كنت محتاجاه خالص ربنا عوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## mena007 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

البوم جميل جدااا وانا متشكرا جدااا على الالبوم دة


----------



## dolla_87 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ألبوم جميل خالص

    مرسى


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*الف شكرا يا اخى فى المسيح 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## karamela (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

THAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:smil12:


----------



## monmon3030 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الترنيمة التانية خلينى اعيشلك فيها مشكلة يا شباب لو اى حد بعد اذنكوا يرفعها تانى بلينك جديد
او اى حد يبعتهالى ربنا يخليكوا لانى بجد نفسى فيها اوى اوى


----------



## kemo_hacker (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ميرسى على الشريط

الصوت حلو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## monnon (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

دي ترانيم جميله خالص بس الترنمه التانيه مش كامله

                                        و الرب يباركك


----------



## فرعون مصر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا Fadeshiko على الترنيم الجميلة 

مع تحياتى


----------



## magomiga (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## JESUSMYLOVE (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

:new8:انا.لسة.جديد.ومش.عارف.انزال.ترانيم.هايدى.منتصر.بعد.ازنكم.ممكن.حد.يقولى


----------



## JESUSMYLOVE (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

:act31:ممكن.بعد.ازنكم.او.حد.ممكن.يبعتهولى.على.الايميل.بتاع.الياهو.من.فضلكم.طبعاوالاايميل.اهوة.beter_love54******.com


----------



## مينا فؤاد كامل (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*أنا بشكرك أوى على الشريط الجميل أنا فرحان جدا لأنى لقيت الشريط ده متتصورش دورت عليه قديه ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى حياتك:66::36_22_26::36_15_15::big29:*


----------



## beshoy azmy (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بصراحة بدون زعل:smil13:
الشريط دة اكثر من رائع ههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## beshoy azmy (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا على الشريط الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك:t14:


----------



## beshawy (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا Fadeshiko على الشريط
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## bahaagabra (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا على تعبكم وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## medomeno (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ممكن ترنيمة يارب خليني اعيشلك علي موقع تحميل غير الميديا فير
علشان الرابط مش شغال
والف شكر علي الشريط الجميل ده


----------



## ماريان مارتينا (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ميرسى جدا لتعبكم يا اخواتى                                                                                                       الربيعوض تعب محبتكم                                                                                       انا كان عندى السى دى بتاعها بس نزلتة                                                                                                                                        بس هو شريط تحفة والترانيم حلوة اوى


----------



## beshoy azmy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

اى حد عندة الترنيمة التانية فى الشريط 
ارجو منة رفعها عشان الترنيمة التانية مش شغالة
او اى حد يعرف رابط تانى ممكن ينزلة عشان انزلها


----------



## البرنس مايكل (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)*

شكرا على الشريط  الترانيم   الجميل ده ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## البرنس مايكل (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)*

:smil16:





Nemoo قال:


> حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا على الشريط  الترانيم   الجميل ده ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## البرنس مايكل (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا لكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*:dance:*


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*ياجماعه الترنيمه الثانيه مش شغاله ومش بترضي تتحمل ياريت تتعبوا وتعملولها لينك جديد وانتوا بتقولو شريط هايدي التاني يعني في واحد قبله ياريت لو حد معاه شريط الاول ليها يبعتوه *
*ربنا يعوش تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## تيدورالسيدناجى (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا مش لاقى معنى او كلمة شكر سوى المسيح الهنا الصالح يعوض تب محبتك الكتيرة خيرا 
شماس وخادم المسيح              تيدور ناجى    من الاسكندرية


----------



## nio@1 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*سلام رب المجد على المنتدى*​أنا لقيت إن الترنيمة التانية و أسمها ( خلينى أعيشلك ) مش شغالة فقلت أرفعهالكم علشان اللى ينزل الالبوم يلاقيه كامل

و يارب تقبلوا المساهمة دى منى
:download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?elxzizxxt4i​

أخوكم nio@1


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*



nio@1 قال:


> *سلام رب المجد على المنتدى*​
> أنا لقيت إن الترنيمة التانية و أسمها ( خلينى أعيشلك ) مش شغالة فقلت أرفعهالكم علشان اللى ينزل الالبوم يلاقيه كامل
> 
> و يارب تقبلوا المساهمة دى منى
> ...


*مشكور علي تعبك ومجهوداتك *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## سامحنى يا فادى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

المسيح يبارككم جميعا ويبارك المنتدى ويرحمنا ويغفر خطايانا وزلاتنا   امين


----------



## kety22 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

:new8:بعد اذنكوا انا عايزة ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى يا غالية عليا
             :new8:   وميرسي على مجهودكم الجبار دة:new8:


----------



## kety22 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

:new8:بعد اذنكوا انا عايزة ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى يا غالية عليا
             :new8:   وميرسي على مجهودكم الجبار دة
                           وعلى فكرة الترنيمة دى لهايدى منتصر :new8:


----------



## ماريان مارتينا (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا عندى ترنيمة يا عدرا ياامى بس احطها فى الموقع ازاى بليز حد يقولى                ميرسى ليكم


----------



## بولا مجدي جرانت (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا علي شريط هايدي منتصر بس ترنيمة خليني اعيشلك الرابط التاني بالذات مش راضية تنزل     بــــــــــــــولا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

+++ بجد الالبوم ده جمييييييييييييييييييييل اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتم ويبارك فى خدمتكم دايما +++


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

+++ بجد الالبوم ده جمييييييييييييييييييييل اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويبارك فى خدمتكم دايما +++


----------



## مينا فؤاد كامل (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*أنا فرحان جداً بالشريط يارب يكون لك بركة فى كل مرة نسمعه*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*الشريط اكثر من رائع ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة*
*بس الابط الثاني وقبل الاخير لا يعملان*​


----------



## Eng-Marco (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مرسي خااااااااااااالص


----------



## danyil (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ربنا بعوض تعبكم وصلوا من أجلى بجد


----------



## danyil (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ربنا بعوض تعبكم وصلوا من أجلى


----------



## marline (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بجد ياجماعه انا مش عارفه اشكر صاحب الترانيم دى ازاى بس بجد ندعيله بعدد كل مره نسمع فيها الشبع والنعمه السمعيه دى


----------



## فرعون مصر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكر شكر على الترانيم الجميلة وربنا يعوضك كل خير 

مع تحياتى


----------



## girgisfathegirgis (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا علي الشريط الجميل و اتمني ان تمد الامنتدي باعمال اكثر و اكثر 
و ياريت اي حاجة عن تاريخ الكنيسة المصرية العرقة و القديمة التي تمتد من ايام دخول مار مرقس مصر


----------



## king of war (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

سلام انا جديد  اول مرة ادخل منتدي ونفسي احمل ترانيم هايدي منتصر


----------



## king of war (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ممكن حد يعرفني احمل ازاي


----------



## king of war (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الالبوم ده رائع جدا الي درجة كبيرة جدا


----------



## marcusloveall (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*أنا شايف أن صوت هايدى منتصر جامد قوى بس هى مستغلتهوش كنسيا لانى الترانيم متوزعه بطريقة الاغانى فى الايقاعات والالات وهى معملتش تحديث للموسيقى الكنسية لا .. هى غنت ترانيم وفى فرق بين الاغنية والترنيمة واظن انها مش هتعيش لانها غنت بأحساس مرنمتش بإحساس ومفيش فرق بينها وبين الاغانى والمغنيين كتير وامكانيتهم احسن .. يبقى العيب اللى عليها انها محفظتش على موهبتها وطورتها فى الإطار الكنسى .. ده من رأى انها بتغنى حزينى وبيساعدها اليقاع والمود حتى لو كانت الكلمات برده مش قوية وحتى اللحن لو كان مش قوى هى بتصمم انه يبقى حزين .. وده راجع انه عايز تبيع الشريط فى الموالد فى الصعيد مش اكتر حسابات منتجين حتى لو جه ده على حساب التراث الكنسى والحن كمان وده خطر قادم انه الناس بتسعى للمادة بس اكيد المبدعين موجودين .. نفسى فعلا حد يوصل الكلام ده لهايدى منتصر ... انها حرام انه ربنا اداها وزنه فى صوتها وهى ما اثمرتش ومعاشتش فى قلوبنا .. شكرا *


----------



## كوكو سمير (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا مبسوط جداً انى اشتركت فى هذا المنتدى
والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم:smil12:


----------



## مينا محروس غالي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بصراحة الترانيم اللي في الشريط ده حلوة اوي 
شكرا ليكم


----------



## nino27 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

thank you nemo
but i dont know why number 8 is not downloading


----------



## roma8303 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الف الف الف شكر على الشريط الرائع ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## meroo_n70 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الترانيم دى جميلة وخصوصا ترنيمة وانت معايا و هو فى


----------



## PETER BATOT (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بجد بجد الشريط ده كويس جدا جدا وانا فرحان انى سمعته
وشكرا جدا 
بطوط


----------



## جون وديع سلامه (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

:thnk0001::thnk0001:





zambrota قال:


> الشريط ده جميل اوى اوى  وربنا يخليك لينا وتجيبلنا كل جديد يا Fadeshiko على فكرة يا جماعة الشريط ده مبقالوش كتير نازل يمكن اقل من شهر
> صلوا من اجلى



هاى انا الصراحه مش عارف احمل ازاى 
او مش عارف اتعامل


----------



## mikoo_2007 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مفيش ترانيم هى فين دى


----------



## توينذنت (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ربنا يدليك كل البتحلم بيه


----------



## رومانى هابيل (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكررا جدا على هذا الشريط الجميل


----------



## maged aziz (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا اوى


----------



## maged aziz (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرااااااااااااااا على الالبوم


----------



## samy121 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

يا جماعة الرابط مدته منتهية ...ممكن واحد يساعدنا في رفع الشريط مرة اخري ..نكون له شاكرين
وبا حبذا لو تم رفع الشريط في ملف واحد.. يبقي تمام قوي وعال العال
والرب يبارككم


----------



## ملاك عجيب (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ابلابؤ


----------



## samy121 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ايه ده يا عم ملاك!! انت بتكتب هندي ولا ايه؟ ابلابؤ دي يعني ايه؟
يا اخوانا مافيش حد يعبرنا ويعيد رفع الشريط من تاني لأن الرابط مش شغال.. وشكرا
ويا ريت يكون الشريط كامل ملف واحد


----------



## koko555570 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

كيف اسطيع تحميل الشريط


----------



## PETER BATOT (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا على المجهود العطيم ده


----------



## moro2000 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## emad 14 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكورر


----------



## moro2000 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## keromaro (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

عاوز ترنيمه يا عدرا يا امى يا غليا عليا بحبك يا امى محبه قويه 
مش عارف اجبها ولا عارف مين اللى بيرنم بليز لو عند حد يقولى ده الاميل بتاعى 
just_doit5@yahhoo


----------



## امير عبده (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شريط هايدي منتصر ليه مش راضي ينزل
معلش انا اسف انا هاتعبكم كتير


----------



## pop_mexx (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## pop_mexx (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## johnson2008 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

خليني أعيشلك
فوق الرائع
صلوا من أجل ضعفي


----------



## alberlibo13 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerosamowil (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انة شريط ممتاز ومنتدى متميز


----------



## nader77 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شريط حلو بس ينزل ازاي


----------



## سيزار (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط لا تعمل
مشكور اخى بس تأكد من الروابط


----------



## سيزار (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط لا تعمل
مشكور اخى بس تأكد من الروابط


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكووووووووووووورين يا جماعة خالص خالص على كل الترانيم الجميلة دى

ربنا يعوضكم يا رب​


----------



## tardely (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

:66::66:





FADESHIKO قال:


> البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر   وصوتها زى صوت شيرين
> 
> 001
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ddkjmpk2j2y
> ...


----------



## tardely (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

اشكرك يا اخى على تعب محبتك ولكن ارجو منك شرح تحميل الشريط لان الروابط تقريبا فيها مشكلة


----------



## dodomero (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

leasantr





FADESHIKO قال:


> البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر وصوتها زى صوت شيرين
> 
> 001
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ddkjmpk2j2y
> ...


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بصراحه الشريطين حلووووين جدا

وهايدى صوتها جميييييييييل 

ربنا يعوضكوا 

كل سنه وانتوا طيبييييييييييييين


----------



## TADO2010 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

واحنا بنتظار المزيد

اخوك تادرس


----------



## ronilove (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

لوسمحت ممكن حد يقولى احمل الشريط ازاى


----------



## hanymanga (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

لو سمحت فين stsrtdownload  اللى موجودة بعد الضغط على الرابط فى ترانيم هايدى منتصر


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مع بداية السنة متنوش الاستعاد لاستقاد المسيح وتكون قلوبكم مذود لة شكر


----------



## wael kamal (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا


----------



## n_m_p_s_b (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tardely (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## eeffooll (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مرسي علي الشريط الجميل دة


----------



## eeffooll (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## eeffooll (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكووووووووور علي الشريط


----------



## NemoAms (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

Hai Thanks for bublishiing these songs, but i couldn't open the links duo to security issues in my wireless network. Can you please put these alboms on YOUTUBE.COM that would be much easier for me.
Blessings:94::94::smi420:


----------



## افيدكو (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكوووووووور علي الشريط الجميل


----------



## افيدكو (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## مايكلمكرم (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

البوم جميب جدا وميرسى بس انا عايز اسمعه
ومش عارف انزله


----------



## شادى فادى (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

سلام الرب معكى داءما


----------



## شادى فادى (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انت ابن كلب


----------



## شادى فادى (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انت ابن كلب


----------



## شادى فادى (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انت ابن كلب عشان مفيش حاجة


----------



## ناصر نصر (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ناصر نصر (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*



ناصر نصر قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجدااااااااااااااا


----------



## ناصر نصر (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ييسشيييييييييشسيشيي


----------



## miro333 (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

thanx alot and GOD with u


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*




ميرسى جداا  


جارى التحميل ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## جرجس بشرى ملك (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا على هذا الشريط القيم حقيقى:yaka:


----------



## meraaa (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

_ ياجماعه فى ترنيمه عاوزة احملها من الشريط لكن مش عارفه خالص
ياريت حد يقولى ازاى_​


----------



## FADESHIKO (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

تم رفع الالبوم على سيرفر تانى عشان اللى عندة مشكلة فى التنزيل
رابد شير
لتحميل الترنيمة اضعط على اسم الترنيمة
وانت معاية 

خلينى اعشلك

ارحمنى يارب

يارب انا بجيلك

ياللى حليت المرارة

رفضت كلامك

احتاج اليك

الحب الابدى

ياسوع رفيقى
:t39:​


----------



## meraaa (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

_ ميرسى ليك اوىىىىى يافادى _​


----------



## koko2006 (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااااا:fun_lol:


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ميرسى يا فادى انك رفعت الشريط تانى ولو ان الرابيد شير ممل شوية
وبعد اذنك ده لينك للشريط كله فى ملف واحد مضغوط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/30997036/aaf37860/__online.html?s=1
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ashrafemil (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*شريط رائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك اكثر واكثر 
*​


----------



## hany207 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الف شكر على الالبوم الجديد


----------



## hany207 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hany207 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

البوم جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## peter_ziko_5911 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مــــــيرسى على مــــــــجـــــــهــــــودك


----------



## مارينا مسعود (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

://st-takla.org/Pix/Jesus-Christ-our-Lord-n-Savior/06-Jesus-Wash-Feet-of-Disciples/www-St


----------



## مايكل صموئيل (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا خالص


----------



## فؤاد فهيم ميخائ (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

صباح الخير 
معلش هو طلب أرجو تحقيقة وهو تحميل ترنيمة خارج أسوارك يا أورشليم وأكون شاكر محبتكم


----------



## روماريو (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا مش لاقي الشريط بتاع هايدي منتصر


----------



## مارينا مسعود (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شريط جامد ربنا يخليك واشكرك على الالبوم الجميل


----------



## shery200790 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hany207 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

سلام النعمة


----------



## hany207 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الف شكرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hany207 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مرسى جدا على الالبوم الجديد


----------



## azizco (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

haga gamila kalis


----------



## HEMA_MATRIX (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الف شكرا على المجهود وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kamal65_65 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الف شكر ارجو منكم اننى كل ماضغط على الرايط يفتح صفحى لايوجد به رابط التحميل ارجو ان تعرفونى اذاى او حد برسله لى و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم kamal65_65******.com


----------



## kamal65_65 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

متشكر خالص خالص وربنا يعوضك تم تحميلهم من الروابط الموجدين فى صفحة14


----------



## zahya (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الالبوم حلو ومؤثر جدا


----------



## plkjhg (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكراااااااااا يامااااااااااااااانننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## wael (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الروابط مش شغاله ارجو تنزيل الروابط بشكل صحيح 
                 شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## bahaa_06 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

سلام ومحبة 
اشكرك على تعبك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل برجاء وضع روابط اخرى
ربنا يبارك عملك وينور طريقك
صلى لاجلى
بهاء


----------



## mavdy (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

تمام الشريط بس انا مش عارف احملو:t32:


----------



## EMAD RAMSIS HAN (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا عايز احمل شريط هايدى منتصر لانه بصراحه كلماته بتمس قلبى اوى اوى اوى
لو احد الاصدقاء معايا دلوقتى وعنده ترنيمة خارج اسوارك يرسلها لى 
وربنا يباركم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## EMAD RAMSIS HAN (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا مستنى تحميل ترنيمة خارج اسوارك
ربنا يبارك حياتكم:smil12:


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

يا جماعة الشريط مرفوع تانى مرتين على موقعين فى نفس الموضوع صفحة 14
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22704&page=14
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## EMAD RAMSIS HAN (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

_انا عاوز احمل شريط خالينى اعيشلك_
وشكرا fade shi:dance:ko


----------



## EMAD RAMSIS HAN (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ياجماعه انا مش عارف احمل الترنيمه  اعمل ايه 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## mena_559 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*



zambrota قال:


> الشريط ده جميل اوى اوى  وربنا يخليك لينا وتجيبلنا كل جديد يا Fadeshiko على فكرة يا جماعة الشريط ده مبقالوش كتير نازل يمكن اقل من شهر
> صلوا من اجلى



لوسمحت مش عارف اشغل الترانيم برجاء محبة ارسال طريقة التشغيل


----------



## miram (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

maro


----------



## ramy samy (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرن


----------



## شنودة2010 (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

:94::94::94:شكرا لكل من ساعد في تنزيل الشريط الجميل خليني اعشلك                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            ماركو 2010


----------



## شنودة2010 (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا جدا جدا ماركو 2010


----------



## شنودة2010 (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا اوى اوى علي الشريط الجميل خليني اعشلك            ماركو2010


----------



## شنودة2010 (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا


----------



## شنودة2010 (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى جداا
> 
> 
> جارى التحميل ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ...



شكرا ماركو


----------



## galaxy (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ana 3ayez el sheeret


----------



## amirremon (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا محتاج الشريط لانة شريط جميل جداجدا


----------



## doha_1811 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*



FADESHIKO قال:


> البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر   وصوتها زى صوت شيرين
> 
> 001
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ddkjmpk2j2y
> ...



الف الف شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## doha_1811 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الف الف شكرااااااااااااا ياغالىld:


----------



## samyhelmy (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## maged300 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بصراحة مش عارف احمل الشريط​


----------



## بيتر ادوار (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*



koko555570 قال:


> كيف اسطيع تحميل الشريط[/QUOttttt


----------



## مينا فؤاد كامل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

:t9: قم بالضغط على الرابط ثم أتبع التعليماتالتى سوف تظهر أمامك على الشاشة من خلال الصفحة التى ستظهر:smi420:  
:999: أخوك مينا فؤاد:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## وفاء توتة (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا سعيدة انى لقيت الشريط ده بس للاسف مافيش و لا رابط عرفت  اشغلة
مش بتظهر كلمة download اصلا
رجاء محبة اعادة تشغيلة لانى معجبة اوى بصوت هايدى


----------



## maged300 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا بجدبشكركم قوووى على الشريط الجميل


----------



## koko1989 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

thx ya gama3aaaaaaaa


----------



## elia (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*a;شكرا علي التانيم الجميله دي  وبنا يباركك*


----------



## maged300 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انابصراحة مش لاقى كلمةdownloadخالص


----------



## marian wagdy (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا عايزة احمل الالبوم بتاع هايدى منتصر خليني اعيشلك


----------



## marian wagdy (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)*

انا عايزة احمل شريط هايدى منتصر خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## kamal65_65 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*



FADESHIKO قال:


> تم رفع الالبوم على سيرفر تانى عشان اللى عندة مشكلة فى التنزيل
> رابد شير
> لتحميل الترنيمة اضعط على اسم الترنيمة
> وانت معاية
> ...



بعد اذن الاخوة الاحباء ممكن يتحمل من هنا


----------



## kamal65_65 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*



FADESHIKO قال:


> تم رفع الالبوم على سيرفر تانى عشان اللى عندة مشكلة فى التنزيل
> رابد شير
> لتحميل الترنيمة اضعط على اسم الترنيمة
> وانت معاية
> ...



بعد اذن الاخوة الاحباء ممكن يتحمل من هنا وهذا الصفحة منقولة من صفحة رقم17 اغط على الترنيمة سوف تفتح صفحة اخرى انزل من اسفل واضغط على free وتفتحصفحة اخرى انتظر  عداد الوقت وعند تغير المربعات انزل الى اسفل  وانقل حروف الصورة فى المربع اسفله واضغط download وصلو من اجلى


----------



## kamal65_65 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

http://www.4shared.com/file/30997036...nline.html?s=1 وهذا لينك اخر به الشريط


----------



## mero monir (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

معلش ربنا يعوضكوا انا مش بعرف احمل من على الرابط دة ياريت لو فية رابط تانى اسهل او حد يقولى احمل منة ازاى عشان بجد نفسى اسمع الترانيم دى


----------



## karimpo (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mero_farfor (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا اسف بس الشريط مش عارف احمله الرابط مش شغال معاى


----------



## AMERHARDWERE (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الروابط عطلانة


----------



## sasoraaf (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا مشعريف انزل الشريط بتع هايدى يريت حد يقول انزل ازي


----------



## sasoraaf (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

يريت حد يقول انزل الشريط ازى


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مررررررررسى اوى


----------



## مارينا مسعود (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

بجد شريط عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## مايكل اسعد (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ممكن حد يسا عدنى انا عايز ترنيمة وانت معايا و كمان ازاى احملها ممكن حد يساعدنى


----------



## مايكل اسعد (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حصرى جدا وقبل اى حد تانى الشريط التانى لهايدى منتصر (نفس صوت شرين)*

ممكن تساعدنى انا مش عارف احملها


----------



## cuteledia (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الشريط حلو اوي 
شكرا علي تعبك ومحبتك
يسوع معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مررررررررررررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------



## sr01013 (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ربنا يقويك


----------



## MRMR~H (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

:ab7::ab7:يا جماعة انا بدخل على اللينكات متكتبش داون لود يارت تساعدونى


----------



## †+Rosita+† (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*شكرا على الشريط بس اللينكات مش شغالة 
ياريت العنده الشريط ينزله تانى 
*


----------



## مارينا مسعود (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

هو عندى على الجهاز بس انا مش عارفة احطة كيف


----------



## جينا جرجس (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

*شكرا لك Fadeshiko على هذا المجهود الكبير وربنا معاك ويرعاك امين ​*


----------



## sr01013 (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انت الغالى


----------



## moza84 (8 مايو 2008)

شكرا Fadeshiko على الشريط


----------



## ماجد كرم (11 مايو 2008)

ربنا يديم محبتكم


----------



## kadreno (14 مايو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kadreno (14 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامح عبيد (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

]هايدى من اجمل الاصوات الى انا لحنت ليها ترانيم وكمان شخصية جميلة جدا ربنا يباركها ويزيد فى خدمتها محتاجين صلواتكوا كتتتتير عشان شريطها الجديد ياثر ويغير فالكثير


----------



## sr01013 (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ربنا معاك


----------



## ايرينى سمير (22 مايو 2008)

]شريط خلينى اعيشلك من اجمل الشرائط وانا نفسى انزلة عندى ع الكمبيوتر


----------



## gegi_h_m_d (22 مايو 2008)

مش عارفة احمل الالبوم احملة اذى ردو علية


----------



## نانسي ميخائيل (26 مايو 2008)

لو سمحتم انا عايزه احمله ومش عارفه


----------



## elnegmelaswad (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا غلي الشريط الرب يبارك حياتك
نبذه عن هايدي منتصر


----------



## elnegmelaswad (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

من محافظة المنيا . كلية تربية 
هتتخرج السنة دي ادعولها بالتوفيق
elnegm elaswad​


----------



## nsgb (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جدا وانا على فكرة سمعت الشريط وعجبنى جدا


----------



## nsgb (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جدا وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## nsgb (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## توتو@دودو (4 يونيو 2008)

انا مش عارف احمل الترانيم


----------



## abanoptitopop (4 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mero farouk (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا لتعبك لكن اللينكات مش شغالة ياريت تحدثها وليا طلب من فضلك  ممكن تكتبلى اسماء الترانيم اللى فى الشريط لان عندى ترانيم كتير مش عارف هى تبع الالبوم ولا لا ومرسيي


----------



## maher magdy (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

الروابط مش شغالة ياباشا


----------



## madonnaz (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

thnxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aiman2518 (11 يونيو 2008)

اسف لكن اللنكات اقصد روابط التحميل غير فعالة وتظهر الرسالة التالية
Invalid Quickkey. This error has been forwarded to MediaFire's development team.
صديق جديد


----------



## petercool (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكورا جدا يا برنس


----------



## caro/كارو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

يا جماعة كل ما افتح يقول لى error


----------



## ppp_ooo202 (16 يونيو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## waelmoos (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الشريط الحلو ده


----------



## adil_wagih (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*



zambrota قال:


> الشريط ده جميل اوى اوى  وربنا يخليك لينا وتجيبلنا كل جديد يا Fadeshiko على فكرة يا جماعة الشريط ده مبقالوش كتير نازل يمكن اقل من شهر
> صلوا من اجاجلى                                                                                                                 ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Farid fazwy (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

نفسى اسمع الشرط ولكن مش عارفة اعمل اية علشان اسمعة


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

تم تعديل جميع اللينكات الموجوده بالموضوع 
واضافة طريقة شرح لموقع التحميل لكل الاعضاء اللى مش عارفين يحملوا الشريط
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## petercool (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

مشكككورين جدا


----------



## semens (26 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى جدا على الشريط ده جميل قوى بس معلش انا كان ليا طلب 
انا عايزة ترنيمة انا بيكى باتشفع وبقلبى بادعوكى للست العدرا يريت تبعتوا لى اللينك بتاعها ع الايميل
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## مارىرشاد (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## pepo_200998 (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## pepo_200998 (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ياماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## pepo_200998 (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## مارىرشاد (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

شكرا كتير ربنا يعوضكم بجد انا شاكرة افضالكم


----------



## ayman adwar (9 يوليو 2008)

بجد ياجماعه انا مش عارفه اشكر صاحب الترانيم دى ازاى بس بجد ندعيله بعدد كل مره نسمع فيها الشبع والنعمه السمعيه دى


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mena_georg2002 (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا انا كنت عايز الشريط من فضلك عايز شرائط اخرى انت كاده:new4:


----------



## نوسو (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## samysad2008 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

دايما جميلة وصوتها هادى وملائكى


----------



## جورج رزق (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وميرسي خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## المايسترو (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك على الشريط بجد جميل هايدى جميله


----------



## keero (4 أكتوبر 2008)

Hello guys, peace and grace to you all. From the bottom of my heart i would like to thank you for the great effrot you exert in this fabulous and gorgeous forum but i have a problrm....... Haidy'  montasser's album doesn't want to be down loadead, the download reaches 99% and the it stops...........plz help


----------



## hosam87 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا  علي البوم  
الرب يباركك​


----------



## m&m (4 أكتوبر 2008)

حقيقى الترانيم كلها جميلة جدا والصوت جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وتعملوا شرايط حلوة كتير بنعمة ربنا:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## مينا0 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
                       مينا0


----------



## samy3030 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معاكى يا هايدى وعوذين ترانيم كتر واكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتر


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على الشريط الجميل ده


----------



## ابو السعد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف الف شكر على الشريط الرائع ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

Thank you


----------



## george100 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mna_miko25 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع
وليبارك المسيح


----------



## جرجس بشرى ملك (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*[ربنا موجود*


----------



## beshoystar2010 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

فين مش لاقية


----------



## keero (24 ديسمبر 2008)

Merry christams and happy new year to all of you guys...i heartily wish you a  blessful christmas and a feast which is full of grace .....may our lord and saviour jesus christ be with you


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الف مليون شكر على الشريط الجميل
وربنا يعض تعب محبتك


----------



## rago (27 ديسمبر 2008)

Iبجد الشريط جميل اوى وتسلمو على الشريط الجميل خلينى اعيشلك هو بجد جميل


----------



## rago (27 ديسمبر 2008)

انا كان ليا طلب ممكن صوره لى هايدى منتصر ياريت  لمعرفتها


----------



## yossef smr (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يناير 2009)

مرسى  الشريط بجد جميل اوى وربنا يعوض  تعبك


----------



## nader2000 (6 فبراير 2009)

شششششششششششششكرا:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## JESUSMYLOVE (8 فبراير 2009)

الشريط.جميل.جدا.ربنا.يعوض.تعب.محبتكوم.ويباركوم.وربنا.يدينا.نعمة.فى.هذة.المقدسة.ويباركنا.امين.يارب


----------



## المايسترو (8 فبراير 2009)

المايسترو  المايسترو  thank  you


----------



## sameh sabet (13 فبراير 2009)

اريد تحميل شريط ترانيم هايدى منتصر خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## answer me muslims (26 فبراير 2009)

*هايدى منتصر شريط خلينى اعيشلك حصرى*

هايدى منتصر شريط خلينى اعشلك حصرى



اضغط هنا


----------



## david.dodey (1 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## fakhoury (28 مارس 2009)

الرب لنا راعي فلا يعوزني شىء


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)




----------



## amir melad (31 مارس 2009)

البوم جميل جدا  
الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## gogosamy (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: رد على: البوم خليني اعيشلك -هايدي منتصر*

انا مش عارف اخد ترنيمة وانت معايا


----------



## سامي باشا (11 أبريل 2010)

البوم رائع وجميل ومشكوريين عليه


----------



## marline (17 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى كتير على تعب محبتكم


----------



## ياسرالمصري (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجاررري التحميل


----------

